# MS turkey hunting contest?



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Are we having the turkey hunting contest again this year? I had a great time hunting for my team last year. Hope to do it again this year. 

Go Team Gobbler Effect! 

Smoke


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No, they decided not to have it casue all you guys were putting too much of a smackdown on the turkey population. :lol:

I have no idea, I'm sure that they will. Should start up soon so the trash talk can begin in ernest.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

For some odd reason many still have deer on the brain around here........guess they don't realize it's been over for 2 months and spring is almost here. Time to shift gears and talk turkey!!!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Ack said:


> For some odd reason many still have deer on the brain around here........guess they don't realize it's been over for 2 months and spring is almost here. Time to shift gears and talk turkey!!!


I've still got salmon fishing on the brain from last fall!:lol:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

It's March! What are deer and salmon? I have turkey and morel's on the brain. I am going to try getting my first gobbler this year and with a new to me self bow from a good friend.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Ack said:


> For some odd reason many still have deer on the brain around here........guess they don't realize it's been over for 2 months and spring is almost here. Time to shift gears and talk turkey!!!


I am trying to get over the fact that ice fishing is about finished, but i switch gears really fast when I picked up my license this morning. Got me wondering if the turkeyzilla I saw last fall during bow season, survived the winter or not. Gonna have to do a little scouting soon.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've created the 2011 turkey contest forum. We will be having a team contest here as well as an individual video contest with videos submitted to our video player on the site.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

"Koz Bow" has volunteered to run the turkey hunting contest this year. Stay tuned for more information soon.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Neal said:


> "Koz Bow" has volunteered to run the turkey hunting contest this year. Stay tuned for more information soon.


Team signups have started.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=373214


----------

